# Coping with Coccidiosis



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Coping with Coccidiosis



> There is nothing more frustrating that having illness and health issues arise when you are making a diligent effort at coop cleanliness and proper chicken care. The simple fact that there are some illnesses beyond your control can be discouraging. While you may never have to face such issues, the possibility still remains that something such as coccidiosis will rear its ugly head.
> 
> View attachment 23097
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------

